# Wheelie bars



## rickyd (Dec 4, 2018)

Had a guy ask me today what 20 inch bikes came with wheelie bars. Its out of my wheelhouse. Any thoughts here? Thanks for any reply Rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2018)

I know Wham-O made them as an aftermarket accessory.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 4, 2018)

AMF made a bike with a frame that had a built in Wheelie Bar. It was a Skeeter 2+1 if an AMF badge, but Western Auto also sold them as the Western Flyer Buzz Bike 2+1. Either version is super desirable, if you have a line on one that's pretty cool!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 4, 2018)

One of the Western Flyers popped up here within the last month. Not sure what they're doing with it.


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I know Wham-O made them as an aftermarket accessory.


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2018)

rickyd said:


> Had a guy ask me today what 20 inch bikes came with wheelie bars. Its out of my wheelhouse. Any thoughts here? Thanks for any reply Rick



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/p...bike-anyone-have-any-info-about-these.100161/


----------



## rickyd (Dec 5, 2018)

Thx


----------

